# Barenboim's DG DDD Beethoven sonata cycle................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Bottom line is I can't stop listening to it. It is richly recorded. DBs high notes ring like bells and his low notes rumble. Tempis vary but always seem appropriate. This is awesome listening, beautiful sound! And gorgeous playing.Now goes with my favs, Kempf, Arrau, Gilels.

Samples are on Amazon. Please check it out.


Danny and DG have a real gem here. cheers


----------

